# fertile?



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

jet

Joined: 21 Jul 2004

Posts: 4

Posted: Fri Jul 30, 2004 8:11 pm Post subject: fertile?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have three Chinese Mantids, one female and two males; however, my female is mature, but my males are not. I was going to try to speed up the metabolism of my males so that I could mate one of them with the female, but, in the mean time, she laid two eggcases. Are these eggs fertile? Am I too late to mate her with one of my males?

Thanks,

JET

Back to top

conway

Joined: 14 Dec 2003

Posts: 34

Location: Dorset, UK

Posted: Fri Jul 30, 2004 9:43 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if she hasnt been mated then no, there in-fertile and will not hatch, better hope the males mature quickly


----------

